# Removing old sash weights



## D725A (Feb 25, 2012)

In preparation for some spray foam insulation of our attic, I need to remove four old sash weights from the framing of our two attic windows. I should have had it done when the windows were replaced; now they're kind of wedged in. I'm afraid of yanking them out and damaging the windows from the side pressure. I thought perhaps the colder months might be best without the summer humidity here in ny to expand the wood. In the attached photo you can see how the ballast is at the bottom of the channel which I believe is the tightest part. I thought if I can raise a it a bit to a slightly wider area which I could make even wider with a rasp......... any ideas? Leaving these in there would leave a gap in the insulaton/sealing.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 25, 2012)

Photo didn't show up, you can upload from your computer if you scroll down from the *Reply Box* to the box where it says *Manage Attachments*. Click on it and follow the directions. It's easy.


----------



## D725A (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks. Here's the photo--I hope.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 26, 2012)

Are you planning on finnishing the attic into a living space?


----------



## D725A (Feb 26, 2012)

more of a conditioned space than occupiable--to keep heat from escaping and lower the temperatures the AC has to work in.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2012)

So you are insultating the space the AC unit is running in? If yes, that should be a question for the AC boys.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 27, 2012)

I think he is going to spray foam the exterior walls. When you do this you take the insulation to the exterior of the house envelope. The attic becomes conditioned space. I think he just wants to get the old sash weights out so it doesn't take up space that the insulation new insulation will occupy.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2012)

the AC has to work in. 

This is what got my attention.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 27, 2012)

D725A said:


> I'm afraid of yanking them out and damaging the windows from the side pressure.



Use a half inch drill bit, and drill a few holes along side. Should wiggle out, with no vibration.


----------



## D725A (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks, so you mean drill the holes sideways, an inch apart or so to help give some wiggle room. great idea. As for the other comments on insulation, here is a link to the buildling.com site on unvented attics: having trouble getting this link to stick:

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-149-unvented-roof-assemblies-for-all-climates


----------



## nealtw (Feb 27, 2012)

That's all new to me, I might worry about the roof itself over heating depending on type. 
With a sawsall you could remove a sliver of the stud beside the weight.


----------

